# Domain recovery/restore password



## DiGiTY (Oct 16, 2006)

How do I reset the directory recovery/restore password in Windows Server 2003 (SP1)? This is different from the domain administrator account/password.

I may be getting the actual name of this password wrong - I came across this password when enabling the Active Directory role on an unrelated Windows Server 2008 machine and I didn't pay close enough attention to it's actual name when prompted to create it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

1. Restart the server
2. Press F8 to get the selection menu during boot
3. Select Directory Services Restore Mode
4. Login as a local user with admin rights
5. Reset the password of the local administrator a/c


----------

